# Disbudding....



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im sure this has already been discussed before but Im trying to get the courage to disbud my own babies.

Ive seen it done ALOT and I know how to do it, I was wondering what kind would be good for Nigerians? I plan to have nubians in the future, probably not for a couple years though.

Also, to get my memory up to speed, can you tell me how to do it for each kind?

I would like the BEST one possible, because I want to be able to use it for a long time!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I just bought the Rhinehart X30. I have standard dairy goats and got the .55 inch one, but I think I've heard others saying they used the .55 one for their nigerians. So it could be used on both for when you get the nubians.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

ME TO~~!!! I just got my X30 in the mail....you should hold that thing in your hand...it seems like a huge thing. I am not looking forward to doing it but I know I have to.....it will be both of our firsts...let me know when you are doing it and I will send positive thoughts your way....Good Luck :wave: ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

x30 works best for nigerians is what i've heard. I have the x50 w/ nigerian dwarf tip, which works really well, i've only had a few scurs on buck kids this year out of 60+ kids. But i've heard that the x30 works best and I think it would work just fine for both breeds.

You can get them from Jeffers for a good price, I do believe.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWESOME!!

Thanks so much guys!

Now from my understanding, dont you need to make sure the ring shows up when you are dehorning, and go all the way around?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Would this one work?

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product ... pn=0029537

Also which inner Diam would be best?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Makes me very happy that I went with the x30! Yay! lol This'll be our first time disbudding babies too. Excited but scared at the same time!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Please let me know how you do! lol

Im so nervous....but everytime starts out like this! Lets hope we both do it right!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I use the 1/2inch X30 and have done Nigerians, Nubians, and Mini-Nubians with it, no problem. So far, no scurs


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok thanks so much Epona!!

I guess thats what I will be getting then.... How long do you hold it? You have to make the ring around the spot right? its like a copper ring or something like that?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, a copper ring, and our disbudder (it says dehorner) came with instructions from Fiasco Farms!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok great thanks so much for your help...im nervous!

How long do I need to leave it on? I know some people do 5 seconds, take a break, do 5 more seconds...


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I count to ten, although faster than an actual ten second count, while rotating.

I then lift it, look at it, wait a moment, then do the other side.

Then I go back and touch up any places that aren't copper (or on a buck, nearly white)

Then I burn the top of the bud and roll it a bit over it.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YESSSS thanks!

I need all the help I can get lol!

Im thinking im going to try on a wether, and then go from there!

I was wondering, if anyone knows where to get the medicine to out on afterwards, the one we used, was purple?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, they will need a tetanus shot afterwords too. Are you talking about Bluekote? We will probably just put aloe on the burn areas, unless there are open wounds.

Also, its good to shave the areas where your going to be disbudding so theres no burnt hair.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I think thats what its called, Bluekote!

I know about the shot, and shaving the heads! I have aloe, I was planning to ice the heads and then do the bluekote and some aloe...


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh yeah forgot about shaving heads. I do that, easier to see the buds and then you don't get the reek of burnt hair as bad. Ick


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

The very first dairy goats we bought got disbudded the day we brought them home. I thought I was going to die from the smell of the burnt hair! YUCK! ehhhhh!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I hate that smell!

Even when you shave the hair, you still get that NASTY smell!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, just shave a little where the bud is. When you press down and hold for the 10ish seconds, you should see a copper or white colored ring around the bud. I actually turn the burner a little while pressing down, but you don't have to. If there is a little burnt cap after you take the burner off, pull it off and burn again for a couple more seconds. Then put the blukote on. That's how I do mine and works really well.

You can get BluKote from most goat online suppliers. I too hate that burning smell. I actually had a day where I had to do 25ish kids and by the end of it, my eyes were watering and itchy and I stunk like burnt hair. So gross!

Here's a really great thread Ashley did with photos... viewtopic.php?f=26&t=14314&hilit=disbudding+photos


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THANKS SO MUCH KYLEE!!! That helps, even though I helped dehorn 60 kids, I love to have a visual!

The breeder I helped did that, she pulled off the cap thing, and then burned one more time just to make sure, it seemed to work well for her!

That smell makes me sick!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Would this work?
http://www.horseloverz.com/Nylor-Blue-K ... 36390.html


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

we will be disbudding for the first time too. Sounds like a few of us will be in this together. My X30 came with dirrections from fiasco farm also. I got mine from valleyvet.com I actually saved a buck that way. Jeffers shipping tacked on a dollar more than what it cost me at valleyvet so I just bought the one at valleyvet cause it's free shipping and we've done lots of business there.


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

We're going to doing it for the first time too. Our hay guy tried to talk to me like a girly-girl and tell me it's super tough to watch so Hubby and I watched some videos last night and he said "aw, that's not bad at all, we can do it". I'm going to watch some more to desensitize myself to the crying :greengrin: . I figure it's over with way faster than my human kids' doctor appointments/hour long nightmare with screaming and thrashing (my son reaaaaally hated the doctor, even though she was very nice :roll: ) 
...off to order my x30...


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

The first time I disbudded one of ours, I swear I picked up the iron and put it back down again about a hundred times before I ever got up the nerve to touch the kid with it! :roll: 

I didn't have a disbudding box and instead I put them on the milkstand....for some reason I had this image in my head that they would flip out when I started and I wouldn't be able to hold them still enough so I'd slip and burn out an eye or something like that. I was shaking like a leaf the whole time!

I still hate disbudding, but what makes me feel a whole lot better about it is seeing how fast they bounce back afterwards. If that was don't to me I'd be in bed for a week crying...the kids stop yelling the second you stop burning and they go right back to their mom and siblings and start nursing and playing like nothing happened within minutes. 

All I do for mine now is shave their head, wrap them up in a towel to keep them still, then burn for about 5 seconds per side while rotating the iron. I repeat the 5 second burn, usually at least twice, until there is a nice copper ring all around. For bucks I try to do a double ring for each side. Even though it is technically a sterile wound due to the burn, I like to spray on some bluekote, mainly because the aerosol spray is cold so it helps cool their heads faster.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you guys send me a link of the spray you use? Im trying to find the right one!

Havent gotten my dehorner yet ARGH I keep having to spend the money on fencing and other tools, little stinkers!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I went today to help with my first disbudding!!! My friends bucklings were done by a woman who has done... hundreds.. thousands??? Anyway, she shaved the whole top of head around buds... then applied the burner for 1-one thousand, 2-one thousand.... to 8. Then did the other side. Then returned and re=applied just the same again for 8 count and scuffed the top off as she released on each side. She also turned slightly as she burned. Then she sprayed with an antibiotic/vet spray, and we were good to go~
The shave was very close, so the smell wasn't too bad. I dont know what type of iron she had... I should have asked.. but she only charges 5.00 per kid... so I'll probably just go to her when my kids come.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ive seen it done SOOOOO much, its different though when you actually DO it!

Find out what iron she has! $5 is pretty cheap, so you should go to her, if she does a good job


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

We just did our first one a day ago. I posted a post bragging about doing the first one. Hehehe. We just followed the dirrections that came with our iron (Fiasco Farms dirrections). We kept it on for 4 seconds and made sure to get that copper ring in the dirrections they were talking about all the way around. Then we turned the burner to the side and did the top of the little bud. I'm hopeing that we got him early enough that it won't take any more than that, but we're gonna watch him close so that if he does start growing buds we can reburn early on. We shaved him with a #30 blade and there was a tiny bit of burnt hair smell right when we done him, but maybe 30 min to an hour later no more smell and you can hold him in your arms and cuddle him an no burnt hair smell. We used allushield it's a silver arasol spray that is kind of like a bandaid. We use it for everything cuts on horses, urin scald on bucks front legs. This stuff sticks good, water, urin, licking will not rub this off. Anyway I do know this was a lot different then the botch job the vet did on our twins last year. They had blisters and ooozing for a week and they smelled so bad, we almost couldn't stand to feed them their bottles cause of the smell. They both grew horns back and we could not bare to put them through that again, cause it was brutal. They used some huge ancient cow dehorner or something to disbud them. Sad, Sad, Sad. We know better now.


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

This thread is great! I also have not yet begun disbudding my own kids, but I have been interested in learning more in preparation for actually doing it myself. I already feel much more confident about it now...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

SAME HERE!!

Hahaha I just need the Iron...and the spray....and then Im ready!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I just disbudded my little girl the other day. Because I hadn't done it for years, I stressed about it for days knowing that I had to do it but when the day came I got all my supplies ready. I used a Reinhart X30 dehorner. I used to use a box but it was a big issue for the kids to be put in the box so we decided to try holding them on the floor between our legs with a towel over their shoulders and under our knees so baby can't move. Anyway she seemed okay with that, way better than the box. We put her head on a pillow. I held her head and my husband burned. We shaved her horn area first with just home clippers and some say they even scream from this but she didn't make a sound. We could see the area so much better and not near the smell from burning hair. Hardly noticed. Anyway, we did 8 seconds on each side and looked to see how it looked then did a couple more seconds to touch up any area that looked uneven. Then we touched the horn bud with the iron to scrap it off. We got a really nice copper ring around the bud. I had a wet thin cloth with snow inside and after each burn we softly applied the cloth to the burn and it relieved her pain instantly. She hardly screamed and it was over very quickly. She was back in with mom bouncing around like nothing happened.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

What spray did you use?

Can you link it here?


----------



## cercyonis (Dec 8, 2010)

I just ordered the X30 from Jeffers, too. I guess they're selling a lot of those these days. I am absolutely dreading burning those little babies, but I believe it is for the best in the long run.  

~Jennifer


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Yup, keep telling yourself that and it will be okay. Horns can hurt other goats,people and cause all kinds of problems getting caught in a fence or something. Plus I know of quite a few people who would buy a non horned goat over a horned one. Good luck


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I love goats, but they need to not be horned, mine all are dehorned, I love the horns but my preference is no horns..


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

How would the X-50 with Nigi tip work?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't know about the tip sizes for nigi's because I have standard size goats. But if you google fiasco farms on disbudding, she comments on the two...x50 and x30. She used both and said that the x30 was way better.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Would this one be good?

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html ... b0d0204ae5


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

That's the one I bought. Got it from the same place too. Except I got the 1/2 inch one


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Theres no option for 1/2....whats the.55? is that the same as 1/2??


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, the .55" one is what I got. I just call it the 1/2 " cause .5" is 1/2 inch


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OOOOO lol ok thanks. i will get that one then....


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> What spray did you use?
> 
> Can you link it here?


Is the spray that is preferable Blukote? I can understand that in spring when flies are abundant, but is ther another 'numbing' spray maybe? I have banamine...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes BluKote is what everyone uses but you can give the baby some banamine to help


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I use Alushield, but it's more expensive. We just always have the stuff around because we have horses and they are always getting cuts, rub spots, etc.... So that's what we use and it works great for us.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok....I did it

I bought the Disbudder and BluKote from ValleyVet.

No turning back now.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Good for you Laura. You are on your way.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im so nervous!! AHHHHHH lol

I will have babies soon, guess they will be my first victims ugh


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Just keep telling yourself that it is for their own good. You can do it. It really isn't as bad as we think and over very quickly. Just get all the supplies that you'll need together and have everything ready. And a little emotional support always helps......


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ive seen it happen, it doesnt bother me, im just nervous, because im scared I will mess up!

But I will have all the supplies and a friend will be helping me, so I think im ok.

The babies arent even born yet, so I still have a little time LOL


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone have good plans for building a kid holding box? It's been kinda hard holding those kids down to be disbudded and I think a box would make it so much easier, but we don't have the extra money to buy an already made one.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm not knocking the use of the box but....... we always used a box before and decide to try a different technique that our friend uses and it worked great. We always had to fight with the kids just to get them into the box which they hated. Now we kneal on the floor with the kid between our legs with a towel stretched out over the back of the neck of the kid and then under our knees. Placing the kids head on a little pillow. The kid didn't struggle near as much and seemed more content to lay down rather than stand in the box. We still had complete control. Hope all that made sense. But any way, if you want plans for a box, you could google it and I'm sure something will come up. Plus you could search this site too.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey peggy, do you think you can get a pic?

ID LOVE to try that!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, pic would be good. You kinda lost me on how to hold them.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Same here...I cant picture it in my head. But I need to see the actual pic

Ive noticed the boxes cause more stress and the babies do move so much, Id like to try and not use that.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

The problem we have is keeping the head still. Plus so far it's took 3 people to do the job and we won't always have that 3rd person to help my mom and I do the disbudding. So far my mom burns, I hold the nose down to keep as much head movement from happening and a friend holds the kid in his arms head pressed in the bend of his arm, up on a table. Since we've only done 2 so far we do hesitate a little with the burner, cause mom doesn't want to slip and burn an eyelid or something. I think it will get better the more we do, but we have to figure out a better way to hold them (our friend that helps gets a little funny about the whole thing like wants to get sick LOL). So we need a system for just two people to be able to control the kid and keep them very still as we learn and build confidence.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I will see if I can get a pic for you tomorrow. My hubby is away for the day and I need him to take the pic. I had my doubts too when my friend mention this way but it was a piece of cake. We put the kid between his legs while he was on his knees, cause he was doing the burning and I held the head and timed it, so he could concentrate on the burning. Baby didn't even scream when I shaved her head and I know some do. Anyway I will see what I can do.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome, thanks!

Im excited to see it!


----------



## cercyonis (Dec 8, 2010)

I had a bit of trouble finding plans for a disbudding box, but finally found this site: http://www.countrysidemag.com/issues/91 ... ziger.html

I chickened out and took the two kids to an experienced Nubian breeder this past Saturday. I wore earplugs, held the kids' heads and counted while she did the burning. I still cried a little (such a sap). Anyway, she had a box to confine them, and now I can't picture any other way to do it.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, ive seen it done with a box, but then I saw someone just hold the baby, seemed alot less stressful


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll get that pic on today.......sorry for the wait.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Yay, have kids due anyday now and will probably use your technique if I can figure it out since we don't have a box and if this works well we won't need a box.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Take your time  although I have kids due soon too and really want to try this!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi guys. Here is a pic of the procedure that we use. Sorry for the quality of photo but it gives you the idea....

Kid lays on the floor between your legs with the towel over their neck and and the ends of the towel goes under your knees, pull snug. Place their head on a soft pillow. The only thing we did different was that I held babies head while hubby did the burning. I held the head in this pic because hubby took the pic. So it also shows that a person could do it be themselves in a pinch.

I had a good subject for this pic.....Annie...she is a pretend mini nubian with those floppy ears.....lol.....

Another thing to take in mind when disbudding the kids is that the more they are handle from day 1 then the more they learn to accept the handling and then the disbudding wouldn't be such a shock. Like it has been mentioned before, the kids scream sometimes just from being picked up because they aren't used to being handled. So handle them lots.....

I hope this helps.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Too cute, love your little nubian LOL. 

Quick question. Do you hold the nose down with your other hand that's not behind the head while the other person burns? Also how do yo place the legs of the kid?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWW poor puppy!!

I was wondering what breed haha looks like she could be mini nubian BAHAHAHA

Thanks! That helps so much!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad you like my little nubian....LOL..... 

RE... questions.... I just kind of hold the head with both hands, wearing gloves of course, but you can do what works best for you. Hold the nose or cup the head between both hands like I did. As for the legs, we just laid her down and her legs kind of folded under her like she would be in a normal lay down position....did that make sense??


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep thanks


----------



## DaveM1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Why do you want to believe that taking a hot iron to an animals head don't hurt them? Does it make you feel better? Just curious.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Why would you pull up a post from 2/2011 to ask that?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It's a necessary evil, yes there is some pain but it's less gruesome and prolonged (and cheaper!) Then cutting off the horns with a saw. Most of the screaming you hear is because the kids hate being held! Plus once you burn the nerves, they pretty much go numb for the rest of the burning. 

Of course each person has their own (strong) beliefs on this subject. If you want hornless goats do it, if you don't then don't. Im sure the moderators don't want this "hot" argumentative and overdone subject brought up again.

By the way this thread is a few years old...It's best to start your own thread if you need a question answered


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

DaveM1 said:


> Why do you want to believe that taking a hot iron to an animals head don't hurt them? Does it make you feel better? Just curious.


 Disbudding is a necessary evil if you will. Many things we do with livestock are necessary. They don't like being in a stanchion & having feet trimmed. Nor do they like being poked with needles to help prevent enterotoxemia & strains of E coli & tetanus.
Basically, most dairy kids are disbudded, period. 
If you have a problem with it you need to speak with the dairy goat associations who make the rules. Maybe they will listen to you.
Furthermore, horned goats can get & do get heads stuck in fence.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:locked2: Thank you. Thank you very much.


----------

